# Wanted to show you guys this...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So I did a random search last night on Google, how to make a dog leash. 

It brought me to a website with instructions (very minimal work involved and inexpensive) and I wanted to post the end result.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's really neat just throwing in my two cents you get an A for effort but looking at the hardware it doesn't look very sturdy like it would uphold with a bulldog. The ring more specifically is what I am looking at it just doesn't look solid enough it looks like a key ring is it?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to agree with sadie. Great job putting it together but it looks like you will need some better hardware to hold the dog.

I am going to make a leash here soon, when I do I will start a thread showing how I did it. You can make a heavy duty one very easily. I just have to find the rope that I want to work with then I will make it and post up a thread.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it's just a key ring, lol. Just my old Lupine key chain that I've had for about 6 years lol. Remember, I don't have a bulldog right now, just a chihuahua and a lab mix from the shelter who is only 15 wks old today. I just used what I had readily available, a quick fix, since he chewed up his nylon leash. When I have time off to get to the store to buy some better hardware, I'll switch it out. But, for now it'll do. 

Also, the leash is about 8 1/2 ft long, perfect for tying out (at the park) or a shorter version of a long lead for teaching recall. Most long leads are only available in 15 or 20 ft lengths and I figured this would be functional for multiple purposes. Once I make my hardware changes, I'll get the actual measurement on this and post it up here, along with a new picture (once hardware has been changed out). I tested it out, and it held up good enough for a 3 1/2 trip to the park, walking, tethering to the picnic bench and starting work on recall training. I can post the link up if anyone's interested so they can see how simple it was. I plan to reinforce the knots at each end with some sort of metal clamp or bracket or something, lol. Just gotta have time to look at the hardware section at Walmart to see what I think will work best, verses what's available to use. 

Thanks Ladies for the input. I'll definitely come back with updates soon. I'm only working doubles a couple days this week (thankfully) so I should have time.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I wanted to update this thread. I bought some new hardware at Walmart today and made some adjustments and measured the lead when I was done.










The exact measurement from the end of the clip to the other end of the lead is 13 ft 10 in. So, I was a little off on my guestimation, but it will suffice. Does this look more sturdy?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I used this when I made mine. It's really strong but not suitable to be used as a tie out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Freddie yours looks great. I thought about using those, but didn't think it'd be safe or reliable with my pup as he likes to roll, jump and flip around when he's just lounging. I'm using it more for a lead b/c he got ahold of his other lead (thanks to the child) and chewed it to shreds lol. I just happened to have a long piece of rope laying around so I looked up how to make a leash and gave it a go. I can use it for a regular leash, and a training lead, and it can also double as a tie out when we go to the park, seeing as I don't have a yard to tie him out in lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Freddie yours looks great. I thought about using those, but didn't think it'd be safe or reliable with my pup as he likes to roll, jump and flip around when he's just lounging. I'm using it more for a lead b/c he got ahold of his other lead (thanks to the child) and chewed it to shreds lol. I just happened to have a long piece of rope laying around so I looked up how to make a leash and gave it a go. I can use it for a regular leash, and a training lead, and it can also double as a tie out when we go to the park, seeing as I don't have a yard to tie him out in lol.


Yea they arent good for tie outs lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mah that looks nice, I like the newer clasp that ya put on it, looks much better, I bet Roller is lovin it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> Mah that looks nice, I like the newer clasp that ya put on it, looks much better, I bet Roller is lovin it


Haha.. yeah, he's lovin trying to eat it lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol mah, he is a pup and you know how that goes  hmmmm I need a long tie like this for Odie soon, may have to take ya up on this idea


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I'll pm the link to you. I didn't do it to try and earn money or turn it into a business. I just did it b/c Roller literally ate his other leash and I needed a new one quick like and in a hurry. But yes, Odie will do good with one of these lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lady the first pic.. LOL .. no dont ever use key rings.. stronger than you think as pups, dont use walmart chains either.. the 2nd pic you posted :clap: that will work much better.
:clap: at Mach0 too.........


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I appreciate the input. Thanks for the love.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol BB it would be so much easier if you did it but I would appreciate the link, of course he will have a matching leash to go with his collar from trev but I know I am gonna need one like yours above as well


----------

